# Threatening scam/spam Personal Messages



## michaelbenis (Apr 14, 2009)

I got the following private message a few minutes ago, which is just pure nonsense, including the threat. It has been sent to other members too from Clifinzz. I recommend they ignore it. This person should be blocked from the site.

The message is>>>>>>>>>>>

It appears

There are viruses' activities from your computer! Highly recommend you to scan your computer for malicious and potentially unwanted software. If you do not follow this, I will have to make a complaint to your Internet Service Provider with attached log file (your IP address, etc.). If you want to find a report about your computer's security and solve every problem with it, please click here:

xxxxxxxx (address deleted since it is probably a scam or worse)

This is an online service that you can use for free spyware removal. Use it to scan your computer to help protect, clean, and keep your computer running at its best. Use the free scan to check for and remove viruses, spyware, and other potentially malicious software and to find vulnerabilities or shortcomings in your Internet security.

Thank you. Yours truly, Cliff Edwards.


----------



## uecoffeeroasters (Nov 25, 2009)

I too have just had this email, threatening to shop me to my service provider. Our IT boff has just checked our systems and nothing what so ever would suggest we have a virus. This user needs to get a stiff warning for sending malicious emails via the forum as it's not in the spirit of good manners.


----------



## AndyH (Jan 6, 2010)

Same here. It's a total scam. Please do not click on any links in the message.


----------



## tonycollinet (Feb 13, 2010)

Me too - I've just forwarded it to Glenn.


----------



## anniemac (Jul 25, 2009)

Ditto - as soon as I saw I was invited to click on a link it had to be dodgy.

Straight in the bin.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

just had the same, this guy should be barred from here.


----------



## standard issue (Jan 10, 2010)

Bounced that straight back!


----------



## MaryMary (Apr 9, 2009)

Deleted, I know I don't have viruses!


----------



## freddo (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes I too received this !


----------



## shuurajou (Jan 3, 2009)

Me too. Got this as well.


----------



## CFUK (Jun 14, 2008)

Just about to ban this user

Will update in a few minutes


----------



## CFUK (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks all for alerting me to this.

Sadly I was out of coverage for most of the evening.

The user has been banned, and I am looking for a way to remove all PMs sent by the user.

However, you may be pleased to know that PMs are private and I do not have access to individual users mailboxes, so this task is a little challenging.

Please delete any PM from Cliffinzz without opening it


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I got it too


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

All users will have received the message sadly


----------



## wizzard (Jan 4, 2009)

It is a scam. This spammer has targetted other forums as well.


----------



## feef (Feb 16, 2009)

The domain it links to has been taken down for breach of terms.


----------



## MaryMary (Apr 9, 2009)

Another one from RobertWilliams received and deleted!


----------



## bedfordbad (Mar 6, 2010)

I got it as well!!!! just done full scan and im clean!!!!!!! get him barred!!


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

User has been deleted and IP banned. All messages sent by user have been deleted.

Yhank you to awlred for reporting the message.

It's worth bearing in mind that you would never receive a pm like this from coffee forums uk. If you think a pm to be genuine then email/pm admin or MOD to confirm. Don't click on links unless you know the sender.

Lee - Mod Team


----------



## feef (Feb 16, 2009)

LeeWardle said:


> User has been deleted and IP banned. All messages sent by user have been deleted.


Unless you can be sure the user is on a static IP, It's unlikely that IP banning will help much, expect to possibly prevent someone else from accessing the forum that happens to be assigned that IP addresss by DHCP if they use the same ISP.

Without wanting to talk out of turn, and not knowing the configuration of the forums, can I ask if the "Maximum Recipients to Send PMs at a time" setting within the usergroup settings has been changed? It might be worth setting that to '2' or some other suitably low number so users can't send broadcast messages like that in a single shot.

I can also recommend installing the Cyb - Advanced Permissions Based on Post Count plugin which provides a whole host of permission based features to help eliminate spam. One of the most useful ones in this case is to disable the ability to send a PM for anyone with a post-count below a value you set (normally around 5).

Drive-by spammers like this just want to create an account, send spam, and then sod off. Unfortunately, since the re-captcha that VBulletin uses has been cracked, it's not a simple thing to deal with, but with the above measures it should make it awkward enough that they would just simply go elsewhere.

a


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Reef,

Not at all. Suggestions are always welcome









Maximum PM's a user can send at a time is 5. The rest is Glenns department.









Thanks

Lee

MOD Team.


----------



## CFUK (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Feef

We are looking into these measures as a matter of urgency


----------

